

How Microsoft Perfectly Predicted the World Cup's Final Stage - denzil_correa
http://blog.foreignpolicy.com/posts/2014/07/14/how_microsoft_perfectly_predicted_the_world_cup_s_final_stage

======
skc
They actually got one result wrong actually. I believe they predicted 15 out
of 16 match results correctly.

------
billconan
so did gambling sites.

